

The Web Worker's Dilemma - jdbentley
http://jdbentley.com/the-web-workers-dilemma/

======
nileshtrivedi
Ideas have always outlived any physical things that man ever made. This
includes expressive forms like music, writing and not just design. I
personally see no dilemma for myself.

Your point however stands if the work you do is not "sufficiently useful".
There is a constant tension between what truly matters and what you can get
paid for.

